# Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?



## Sigu (22. Februar 2013)

*Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

Warum ich diese Frage stelle?
Darum:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=627864&d=1361565747
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=627876&d=1361565877
(Entschuldigung, aber ich bekomme hier einfach keine Vorschau hin. Es sind die beiden linken Bilder)

Das linke Bild ist das Testergebnis der CD: Knight Fury - Time To Rock (2012)
Das mittlere Bild ist das Ergebnis der CD: Stone Machine - Stone Machine (2012)


Ich nehme an von euch hat auch noch keiner überprüft, ob die selbstgerippte CD auch CD-Qualität entspricht? Ich mein warum auch. Ich hab ja die CD im Original vor mir liegen.

Bei mir läuft das so:
Rippen mit EAC als Image+Cue-Sheet (sicherer Modus) und umwandeln in Flac-Datei
Einbetten des Cue-Sheets in das Flac-File mit foobar2000
Einbetten des Covers mit MP3Tag

Das Ergebnis ist eine einzige Datei, die in foobar aber so erscheint, als wären alle Lieder einzeln vorhanden.

Zum Umwandeln in MP3 benütze ich ebenfalls foobar2000. Dabei wurde mir kürzlich ein Fehler angezeigt. Daraufhin hab ich die Flac-Datei mit auCDtectTaskManager untersucht, der mir einen Fehler im Flac-Stream angezeigt hat. Also noch mal neu gerippt und vor der endgültigen Bearbeitung die wav-Datei auf Fehler geprüft. Das Ergebnis war:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=627877&d=1361565880
(rechtes Bild)

95% Mpeg? WTF? Hätte ich so jetzt nicht erwartet. Ein Test mit dem Audiochecker_beta_2.0.0.457 kam zu dem selben Ergebnis und ein Test der CD mit dem Tau-Analyzer ergab obiges Bild (das Erste).

Spaßeshalber hab dann mal ca. 950 CDs getestet und dabei wurden 63 CDs als Mpeg identifiziert. Witzigerweise sind bei einigen Doppel-CDs nur einzelne Scheiben betroffen, während die andere Hälfte eindeutig als CDDA erkannt wurde.
Da es sich ausschließlich um selbst gekaufte CDs handelt (Elektromärkte und Internet) und nicht um Errungenschaften aus dubiosen Quellen (z.B. Chinamarkt um die Ecke) und es auch verschiedene Verlage sind weiß ich grad nicht wie ich das jetzt einordnen kann.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dahingehend weiterhelfen, warum einige Tracks als Mpeg identifiziert werden und nicht als CDDA, denn momental komm ich mir etwas verkohlt vor zwar den normalen Preis zahlen zu müssen, aber wohl mindere Qualität zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## wakey (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

Gute Frage!
Ich kann dir zwar keine Antwort liefern, mich würde selbige aber selbst brennend interessieren.


----------



## troppa (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

Dazu hätte ich 2 Fragen:

1. Was für ein Laufwerk benutzt du zum Rippen bzw. Auslesen der CDs? Meine Idee dahinter ist, dass der enorme Aufwand, den du dir da machst, überhaupt nix bring, wenn das Laufwerk kein "ordentliches" ist.

2. Die Alben sagen mir nix gibt auch "bekanntere" Beispiele? Vlt. sind es ja nur neuere CDs von kleinen Labels betroffen... oder ehr ältere evtl. schlecht gemasterte CDs? Vlt. sind die betroffenen Titel nur besonders laut und verursachen dadurch "Fehler" die die Programm dann als Anzeichen verlustbehafteter Kompression wertet. Habe grade mit Audiochecker rum gespielt und z.B. wird ein Titel von Red Hot Chili Peppers Album Californication 'Procelain' nur als 85 % CDDA erkannt.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2013)

troppa schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Was für ein Laufwerk benutzt du zum Rippen bzw. Auslesen der CDs? Meine Idee dahinter ist, dass der enorme Aufwand, den du dir da machst, überhaupt nix bring, wenn das Laufwerk kein "ordentliches" ist.
> 
> 2. Die Alben sagen mir nix gibt auch "bekanntere" Beispiele? Vlt. sind es ja nur neuere CDs von kleinen Labels betroffen... oder ehr ältere evtl. schlecht gemasterte CDs? Vlt. sind die betroffenen Titel nur besonders laut abgemischt.



Zu 1. Ist das nicht eigentlich komplett egal ist doch Digital wenn treten Lesefehler auf die er dann korrigiert oder neu einließt (oder die CD ist Schrott und es entsteht ein Fehler kann das Laufwerk aber auch nichts ändern). 

Wenn als Quelle für die CDs wirklich MP3 dienen fände ich das echt eine Frechheit vorallem bei den vergleichsweise hohen Preisen für CD gegenüber downloads. Ein aktuelles Beispiel am neuen Album von Heino (ist zwar nicht meine Musik aber das aktuellste was mir eingefallen ist)
Download 7€ CD 15€! (Amazon) Wenn das die selbe Qualität wäre wären das dann ja 8€ bzw. >100% für eine CD und ne Hülle.


----------



## troppa (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

@hendrosch: Bei der Laufwerksfrage ging es mir vor allem um die Fehlerkorrektur, hier bei hat sich zum Beispiel mein Plextor PX-LB950SA als sehr gut herausgestellt. Das LiteOn iHES 112 ist dagegen ehr mittelprächtig. Das Optiarc Blu-Ray Laufwerk, was ich davor drin hatte war absolut ungeeignet. Der Optiarc DVD-Brenner AD-524OS war gut, das Blu-Ray Laufwerk ASUS BR-04B2T war auch nicht schlecht usw....


----------



## Sigu (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

@ troppa:

Als Hauptlaufwerk benütze ich ein LG DH16NS10, zusätzlich ein LG CH10LS28. Allerdings sollte das LW bei Verwendung von EAC keinen Einfluß auf die Qualität haben. Denn wenn mir EAC sagt, daß der Kopiervorgang fehlerfrei ablief, glaub ich das.

Evtl. bekanntere Beispiele, die bei mir als Mpeg angezeigt werden: Toto - Isolation, IV, The Seventh One; Udo Lindenberg - Feuerland, Sündenknall, Panische Nächte; Running Wild - Port Royal; Michael Schenker Group - One Night At Budokan CD1+2 (hier beide CDs)

Gut, ich muß zugeben daß ich nicht weiß anhand welcher Kriterien die Programme entscheiden, ob ein File z.B CDDA oder Mpeg ist. Aber wenn eine Original-CD nicht als solche erkannt wird verwirrt es mich.
Zu deiner RHCP: Alles wäre in Ordnung gewesen hätten mir die Programme als Ergebnis x% CDDA geliefert. Aber sie liefern für die 63 Scheiben übereinstimmend Mpeg als Quellmaterial.
Dabei ist es wohl alter- und labelunabhängig (z.B. die Toto - Isolation ist von 1984, Label CBS und die hab ich schon über 15 Jahren, die Stone Machine ist von 2012 und von Grooveyard Records, Knight Fury von 202 und Rubicon Music, die letzten Beiden sind neu in der Sammlung).

Ich muß jetzt weg. Werd mich wohl erst Mo wieder melden können. Schönes WE


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich eher ob das Programm/dein Rechner stimmt. Die Quelle von dem CD Master solltest du wohl kaum sehen können und wenn auf der CD das Lied als MPEG abgelegt sein sollte dann würden CD Player damit nichts anfangen können. 
Zudem sollte im Internet hiervon mehr als nur dein Post existieren oder meinst du nicht dass dies anderen vorher aufgefallen wäre?
Übrigens ist MPEG nicht gleich MP3.
Die Tonspuren von BluRay und DVD sind auch MPEG


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

Also be mir ist es so, dass viele CD Lieder kein MP3 Format haben. Das liegt wohlmöglich an der Qualität. Die CDs die ich besitze beinhalten WMA oder AAC Dateien. Soll wohl wirklich qualitativ besser sein, oder es soll einfach die Verbreitung damit etwas unterbunden werden.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

Also alle CDs nach dem üblichen CD-Audio-Standard (CD-DA/Redbook) haben unkomprimiertes PCM mit 44,1 kHz und 16 Bit - weder WMA noch was anderes, von MP3-Format ganz zu schweigen. 
Ich habe hier zwar auch CDs mit Mehrkanalsound (DTS) - aber die dürfen sich nicht mit dem Audio-CD-Logo schmücken.

Wenn du MP3 auf CDs hast - okay, dann sind das eben archivierte MP3-Sammlungen, aber keine Audio-CDs.


----------



## troppa (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

Da ich nun auf dem Black Album von Prince fündig geworden bin (Track 3, 5 & 6) und Introspective von den Pet Shop Boys (Track 3 & 4), können wir die Laufwerke als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Zudem hatte ich den verwendeten Secure-Mode wohl überlesen.

Interessant, dass nur einzelne Tracks betroffen sind, so können Fehler bei Abmischung und im eigentlichen Master-Prozess auch ausgeschlossen werden. Naja, die hätte wohl bei der Prüfung des Masters vor der Massenproduktion auffallen müssen.

MP3 im Mastering kann in beiden Fällen wohl ausgeschloßen werden. Das Black Album wurde 1986-1987 aufgenommen und gemischt und 1994 auf CD gepresst (1987 gabe schon ein Bootleg). Introspective wurde 1988 gepresst. Wieso sollte man das Magnetband in PCM digitalisieren, dann wieder komprimieren, um es dann wieder auf PCM hochzurechnen? Das ergibt keinen Sinn. 

Was dann? Klar ist, dass CDs altern, aber das sollte kaum Einfluss auf Qualität oder Dynamikumfang der Aufnahmen haben, aber anscheinend doch? Loudness War kann ich auch nicht ausschließen, habe die lautesten CDs meiner Sammlung getestet: RHCP - Californication (o.B.), Their Greatest Hits von den Bee Gees (o.B.) und die 2000er Pressung der 1 von den Beatles. Hier sind die Tracks: Day Tripper und The Long and Winding Road betroffen. Zudem kommt "Let It Be" nur auf 43% CDDA. Interessant hierbei ist, dass eben diese Tracks im 2009 Remaster 100% bzw. 99% CDDA erreichen.

Seltsamerweise funktioniert bei meinen FLACs auCDtect nicht, aber es besitzt eine Spektralanlyse und die weist bei allen beanstandeten Tracks deutlich zuviel Frequenzgang über 15 kHz aus, als dass es sich hierbei um komprimiertes Material alla MP3 handeln könnte. (Siehe Anhang.)

Fazit: Von meinen Beobachtungen ausgehend würde ich auf Fehler auf den CDs, sei es nun durch den Alterungsprozess (Informationen die nicht mehr da sind kann man auch nicht mehr auslesen) oder Loudness War (Clipping), ausgehen, die aus mir schleierhaften Gründen von den Analyseprogrammen als MPEG erkannt werden.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

Musik wird doch normal in standard WAVE aufgenommen. Verlustfrei!!! 
MP3 gabs bis vor 15 Jahren nichtmal!!! (werden jüngere Generationen die Zeit wohl nichtmehr kennen!)


----------



## Sigu (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Benützt die Musikindustrie MP3-Dateien zur Herstellung von CDs?*

So, ich mal wieder.

@ TempestX1: 
Zugegeben, Mpeg ist nicht nur MP3. Aber ich denke wir können uns darauf einigen, daß es sich um ein verlustbehaftetes Komprimierungsverfahren handelt.
Es war auch nicht gemeint, daß neben CDDA-Tracks gleichzeitig Mpeg-Tracks vorhanden sind, sondern daß die Programme auCDtectTaskmanager bzw. Audiochecker von mir umgewandelte Audio-CDs eben als 95% Mpeg einstufen und nicht als CDDA.

Zur Frage warum es evtl. noch keinem aufgefallen ist kann ich nur sagen, daß ich nie auf die Idee gekommen wäre meine Rips zu überprüfen, wenn nicht gerade eine CD eine Macke gehabt hätte, die zu den (zumindest bei meinen Rips) ca. 6% gehört, die als Mpeg identifiziert werden und ich diese anstelle gleich in MP3 zu wandeln nicht erst auf Fehlerfreiheit mit auCDtect überprüft hätte. Ich hatte ja alle Scheiben in der Hand und geh natürlich davon aus, daß es keine qualitativen Probleme gibt (außer es handelt sich evtl. um kleine, billige Eigenproduktionen).
Und versuch mal mit Suchbegriffen wie Audio-CD, CDDA bzw. Mpeg was zu finden indem es nicht darum geht, daß entweder die Audio-CDs nicht am Rechner abgespielt werden können oder wie man CDs in MP3 umwandelt.

Mich interessiert ja gerade, warum scheinbar einzelne Scheiben nicht als Audio-CDs erkannt/eingestuft werden bzw. einzelne Tracks nicht als wav-Dartei.
Mittlerweile hab ich festgestellt, daß zumindest die Analyse mit dem Tau-Analyzer laufwerkabhängig ist. Es werden in unterschiedlichen LW durchaus unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erzielt. Allerdings wird immer mind. ein Track als nicht CDDA eingestuft.

Falls mal jemand mitspielen will hab ich 'ne Liste mit ca. 100 CDs angehängt, die als Mpeg eingestuft werden (getestet hab ich bis dato ca. 1700 CDs).

@ troppa:
auCDtectTaskmanager funktioniert schon mit Flac. Allerdings solltest du mal den Pfad zu den Temp-Ordner überprüfen. Es überprüft die Flac-Dateien durch umwandeln in WAV. Bei mir löscht das Programm allerdings nicht immer diese temporären Dateien, wodurch der Speicher volläuft und  die weitere Bearbeitung abbricht.


----------

